# Making Sillosock Decoys



## jcnelsn1

Anybody have plans/instructions for making sillosock type decoys? Just take one apart and make a pattern? Idea of cost per decoy? My wife has a new sewing machine that she needs to learn to use and I thought this would be perfect practice. She of course may have a different idea, in which case I will be learning to sew


----------



## poutpro

I don't know how ethical this is, but just buy 1 dozen econos and use it as a pattern. The bodies are a 2 piece, tyvek bag.


----------



## wyogoose

Calisnowhunter turned me on to a new idea this year. I used the tyvek sleeves like you used in Chemistry and. Just by some chloroplast and makeyourself up some heads and you'll have a silosock. I made up 400 this season and they worked perfect plus they are a lot cheaper.


----------



## swedeole

I just got done helping a friend make a bunch - I think he'll have around 360. He did the vast majority of the work, cutting out Tyvek bodies for weeks, and then the corroplast. Then sewing them all together, and painting the bodies for snows, juvies, young juvies, and blues. Then painting the heads - one side at a time. And then putting the bags in. And then stapling them all. And then putting the metal stakes in.

Took a long time to do, but they look great.

Unless you've got some serious time before you hunt, you're going to have a hard time getting many done in the next week or two.


----------



## calisnowhunter

the tyvek sleeves work great and if you need decoys fast it is the way to go.

im glad they worked out for you wyogoose.


----------



## H20-FowlHunter

Can you guys elaborate onk what these tyvek sleeves are? I have never heard of them and was just wondering.


----------



## calisnowhunter

go to a medical supply place online and search tyvek sleeves. they cover your arms for medical personel. they are 18" long and 10" wide. just sew one end and you have a windsock. or you can use 2 to make one big sock they are made out of 1443r tyvek. its a easy way to put numbers in the field and not much effort. i use them as fillers for my northwinds. i think the last time i baught them they were around $20 for 100 sleeves. any more questions shoot me a pm or respond to this and i will give you all the info i have


----------



## jcnelsn1

Interesting idea on the tyvek sleeves. Thanks. Anybody have a good source for corroplast?


----------



## jawn

calisnowhunter said:


> go to a medical supply place online and search tyvek sleeves. they cover your arms for medical personel. they are 18" long and 10" wide. just sew one end and you have a windsock. or you can use 2 to make one big sock they are made out of 1443r tyvek. its a easy way to put numbers in the field and not much effort. i use them as fillers for my northwinds. i think the last time i baught them they were around $20 for 100 sleeves. any more questions shoot me a pm or respond to this and i will give you all the info i have


do you think you would have decent success with running a spread of all sleeves?


----------



## calisnowhunter

was checking prices and they seem to have gone up quite a bit. But ya with all sleeves im sure you can still kill geese and they are alot better than rags.

ive been looking for a good deal on coroplast but the best way is to call your local republican or or demo office and see if they have any. then paint white. it runs around $1.25 for 18" x 24" sheets thats the cheapest i could find it.

EDIT was doing a search and it looks like they make 24" sleeves now and they run around a dollar a pair so 100 decoys $50


----------



## bust'em

Try to find out who is a seed dealer in your area. The seed signs that they put up around their feilds ,are made of coroplast.I got over 100 signs from a dealer that were never even used. Around here they,ll just give them to you. I got 5 silosock heads out of each side of the sign. Becuase they are double sided.


----------



## WingedShooter7

calisnowhunter said:


> go to a medical supply place online and search tyvek sleeves. they cover your arms for medical personel. they are 18" long and 10" wide. just sew one end and you have a windsock. or you can use 2 to make one big sock they are made out of 1443r tyvek. its a easy way to put numbers in the field and not much effort. i use them as fillers for my northwinds. i think the last time i baught them they were around $20 for 100 sleeves. any more questions shoot me a pm or respond to this and i will give you all the info i have


Do you have any pictures of these?


----------



## Phil The Thrill

WingedShooter7 said:


> calisnowhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> go to a medical supply place online and search tyvek sleeves. they cover your arms for medical personel. they are 18" long and 10" wide. just sew one end and you have a windsock. or you can use 2 to make one big sock they are made out of 1443r tyvek. its a easy way to put numbers in the field and not much effort. i use them as fillers for my northwinds. i think the last time i baught them they were around $20 for 100 sleeves. any more questions shoot me a pm or respond to this and i will give you all the info i have
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any pictures of these?
Click to expand...

+1... Please post up some pics of these!


----------



## calisnowhunter

just moved into a new house so i will have to check all my old photos and see what i can find. decoys are 50 miles away in storage. ill get back to ya

they look just like a north wind with a painted x on the tail. they are only 10" wide so are a little skinny but still work. just sew one end grommet the other and stick a stake in it and you done.

i will keep checking for a photo


----------



## wyogoose

I'll see what I can do to find some pics too. All of mine are stored away in the trailer now too but I may be able to find some. Another thing I did on mine was left on the tail side open instead of sewing it shut. They work way better in these high Wyoming winds.


----------



## bust'em

Here are mine,














the body is made out of a tyvek sleeve also.


----------



## calisnowhunter

Bust em is that the sleeves? mine look like that but no heads


----------



## WingedShooter7

Wow those are made out of sleeves? Those look very good, and the sleeve thing is actually pretty affordable


----------



## teamducker

where do u get the stakes for the beaks? do they work good in frozen ground?


----------



## flight cancled

this should answer everybodys questions. scroll down and theres step by step instructions. i was the main one that made these so if theres any questions shoot me a pm.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=50328


----------



## flight cancled

and if anybody would like patterns i could get them some.


----------



## MDV89

well i spent the better part of my morning looking up different tyvek protective clothing (what else is there to do on a snow day :lol: ) The best prices I could find on the 18" sleeves were around $60 bucks for a hundred pack - the 24" sleeves are less common and the only ones I found were like 3X the price.

My next question is are the sleeves the 1443R material or something equivalent in flexibility?


----------



## calisnowhunter

if you get the tyvek sleeves they are 1443r. they didnt have the 24" ones when i made mine but the 18" ones work fine


----------



## MDV89

Thanks for the info...

Here is the cheapest I've found so far - 89 cents per pair - you do the math per decoy

http://www.amazon.com/Lakeland-TYVEK-SL ... 998&sr=8-3


----------



## WingedShooter7

MDV89 said:


> Thanks for the info...
> 
> Here is the cheapest I've found so far - 89 cents per pair - you do the math per decoy
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lakeland-TYVEK-SL ... 998&sr=8-3


White, 18 inch long. Sold each.

.89 per one


----------



## MDV89

haha....need to read the fine print i guess. Thanks


----------



## calisnowhunter

$.60 cents per decoy is still only about $12 per dozen after heads and stakes. i made these about 7 years ago and they were $28 per 100 prices have went up big time


----------



## bust'em

Mine were made out of 24 inch sleeves.The heads were made out of seed corn signs that a local seed dealer gave me. which these signs are made out of coroplast. The stakes are made out of spring steel that I purchase from. www.mcmastercarr.com. 24 inch stakes I can't remember what dia. of steel I purchased though. And yes the will go through a inch or so of frost pretty easy, not sure about frozen ground.


----------



## gunther274

where are you ordering the 18 inch sleeves from, reason i ask is because some look baggy and others look really skinny, just wondering where to order from because dont want to get some super skinny ones.


----------



## calisnowhunter

http://www.abcsafetyglasses.com/mly-850ty.html this is about the best price i found. this says 100 pair per case so that would be 200 sleeves


----------



## gunther274

ok another question, i know some people use regular tyvek, is that the white housewrap with the blue writing? then turned inside out.... i do like the idea of using the sleeves slipped over a coroplast form tho...


----------



## calisnowhunter

the reguler tyvek is stiff so you have to wash it like 10 or 15 times to soften it up. the sleeves are the easiest way to make socks and the cheapest


----------



## MDV89

Cali -

Have you used the 24" sleeve at all? or do know where you can find it online?


----------



## calisnowhunter

nope only used the 18" ones they look the same as bustem but a little shorter and no heads.

http://www.websoft-solutions.net/Tyvek_ ... p-case.htm

more expensive


----------



## WingedShooter7

$66 per pair is really cheap that's like 33 cents a body


----------



## MNgrinder

cali did you every find a picture? Also do you just sew one end up and staple the head to the other side? or do you have to cutt off the elastic first? thanks for your help


----------



## calisnowhunter

no picture still my deeks are in storage for the summer. i just sewed one end then stapled them on the other to the plastic. it looks like Bustem maybe used 2 sleeves for each decoy. cut the sleeves down one side then sew them together then turn inside out and done. mine were just for fillers so i wasnt worried about the size of them 18" by 10" wide is what mine are. besides by the time they can tell there to small there dead


----------



## huntfever

I recently bought 200 sleeves for $75, I was worried that they would be too narrow, but they will work just fine for next season. I should be able to get 200 dekes done for about $130. If anyone has any questions just pm me.


----------



## Bustem36

I'm turning my NWs into Sillosock type decoys and since I am placing them in a bin/bag and not a sillo carrier I'm not going to even bother putting heads on them. Shot plenty of geese over just NWs this year but would like the smaller diameter stake to push into the ground and support for early morning and late evening when the wind dies.

Just something to think about. They'll take up less room and you can get more out of the chloroplast. The chloroplast we are getting is just old signs that people don't want anymore and since there will be no heads it doesn't matter what color the are since none will be showing.


----------



## Prarie Hunter

How much are you guys spending on the support bags for the inside?


----------



## shooteminthelips

Jim Jones at prairewinddecoys.com has them for .25 or .30 cents a piece. Will worth the price if you plan on using the decoys longer then a couple seasons.


----------



## DeltaBoy

jcnelsn1 said:


> Interesting idea on the tyvek sleeves. Thanks. Anybody have a good source for corroplast?


Seed company... They have some, just don't know if they will be willing to part with many.

Plenty of that stuff around just after the election took place this past year.


----------



## ducks555

Do these things kill geese lets see some pics!!!!


----------



## teamshakeandbake

I agree lets see some kill pics!! I am very interested as well!


----------

